# Laying Tarp around foundation



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That will not work very well.

You need to look into a proper waterproof membrane lining the entire outer foundation wall.

This can get very expensive, but when done correctly it will prevent any more water damage.


ED


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

its not an original idea but you're right,,, if it worked, all us basement waterproofers would be out of biz,,, actually the only 1 who benefits is the guy who makes the tarps :surprise:

uncertain how 1 defines ' expensive ' but, in this instance, proper waterproofing now will be much less than replacing 1's basement wall(s) in my opinion

waterproofing begins on the basement's EXTERIOR down at the footer,,, no matter where your house's located, there's still a bottom

we use ( https://www.master-builders-solutions.basf.us/en-us/products/masterseal/1991 ) for a waterproofing sealant on cleaned bsmnt walls then protect that coating w/either hdpe waffleboard ( miradrain ) OR pond liner from damage during backfilling,,, finally remember positive drainage from the wall - 1':10'

you're welcome !


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Agree - the tarp idea won't be very effective. 'Cinder' block is porous and will wick water from the surrounding soil. You really need to waterproof from the outside. I will also guess that there is no drainage or weeping tile around the exterior base of the foundation.
The white fuzzy powder is efflorescence, which is mineral salts either leached out of the block or carried through from the surrounding soil. If it's coming from the block, I don't know enough whether it is slowly weakening the block.
In the short-term, a good humidifier in the basement would help lower the humidity level.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

GoldenIGal said:


> Not sure if this is the correct forum to post this question in. If not plz direct me to the right one.
> 
> Bought a home built in 1921 in Eastern Missouri. The basement is constructed of what looks to me like cinder blocks on top of I guess poured cement. The issues we have: the walls acting like a sponge and releasing moister into the basement, which has caused the smell of mold. Some spots on the wall are wet, but there is no actual sitting water anywhere. The floor has visible wet spots, but again no sitting water. The floor is also breaking apart and has several spots that always form white fuzzy stuff.
> 
> ...


----------

